# .



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Excellent log of an eventful shopping adventure. More, more.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thanks for the story, Bob. This made my day. But where are the pictures!!! Post some of your saw when you get a chance and let us know how the install goes. A new tool always seems to get an adrenaline rush going so I am sure you are going to have fun with your bandsaw.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Entertaining read, I enjoyed it! Keep writing.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


great read

welcome to LJ's

show us the saw please


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Awesome, you sound like my Uncle Stig! Of which I proudly pattern myself after! I sure as heck understand your adventures as I experience them too.

Glad to have found this entertaining and compellling blog. I look forwards to your return to the keyboard and I envy your visit to your yurt.

If your passing thru Delta Jct, stop at my Aunts quilting store and spend some time….

Rod in Fargo.


----------



## beginner1 (May 25, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have you ever thought about writing for a living. You have the knack.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have you been taking your meds as needed? Maybe they need to be increased some?
BTW, last time I saw the light at the end of the tunnel it was …...a train.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I think I like you.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I think like you.

Lee


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Yes, do go on…......


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I took a look at your profile and quickly understood what your real problem is. Its your location, those state birds buzzing around your head will naturally cause you to be a spaz. LOL That light at the end of the tunnel isn't really a light its a blank canvas. LOL Try and have a good day, oh and by the way tell your wife those pretend people are really avatars that talk back.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I hear ya brother.


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


No I know I like him he has the right amount of *********************************** with just the right amount of [email protected]%! mixed in. Which makes him my brother from another mother! Hey Bro!

And please go see if your meds are right we just met and I don't want to loose another friend like that. LOL


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thank you for the encouragement and kind responses. Please refrain from the term on "Meds" or any variation there of as this angers my friend Wilson (see pic). He claims he'll quit talking to me if I medicate and that's not good for anyone involved.


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Made you smile that funny!

That made me laugh so hard it took me forever to type this response.

I wish I had a friend as good as Wilson there. Only friend I have is my 10ER ShopSmith right now and she is all torn up! ( Doing a refurb on her before I use her for the first time.)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Yes that bugger sometimes miss the zapper and zings right into your mouth! It has happened to me several times and usually causes a spitting fit! Just not a pleasant feeling! Keep writing, I enjoyed it!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thanks for the laugh. I kept thinking of a good joke to tell about the light at the end of the tunnel. I wanted to tell it. It's too dirty to tell here though. Sorry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I had to come back to this post after I went to bed last night and thought about an old fishing buddy of mine. He had to wear the AAFH (ankle accessory from hell). This was in Atlanta, Georgia in the early nineties. He was allowed to go certain places, like work, and back home. Then he was allowed one hour a week though to do things like his grocery shopping. I think they allowed this in Atlanta because it is such a large area. Anyway, My AAFH friend loved fishing and was determined for us to find a way for him to at least get a little in here and there.
We came up with a plan. He paid a neighbor kid to do his shopping while we took his hour a week and headed to the closest body of water. 
This worked great until he went to see his parole officer. Did you know they could monitor where he went even when he had his hour a week? We didn't think about that either. My AAFH buddy tried to explain to the nice (yea, right!) gentleman that fishing was like grocery shopping since he didn't trust the grocery store to keep the fish fresh. 
No, the parole officer didn't buy it either.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


AkBob - out of all seriousness (I have no idea how new you are to woodworking), I remember someone stating this, cannot remember who said it but it is something to heed -

Always keep your fingers at least 3" from any moving blade of any kind, once your hands are inside that 3", have a towel to catch your blood close at hand, maybe a plastic bag to take the cut off piece to have it sown back on.

With that, welcome to LJs.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


What? I enjoy your stories. Were you trying to be funny in the last one though? I hadn't really noticed. 
I think a good thing to do with the in-laws would be to carry them hunting. No. Don't shoot noone. Carry them deep in the woods. Make sure you take a zig-zag path that would confuse anyone not familiar with the area, and completely loose anyone who doesn't know basic survival and scouting skills. When you think you're far enough into the woods, tell them what you're hunting. HOME HUNTING! Then take off like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs for home. Any of them make it to your house, THEY WIN! Any that don't, well, I hope your wife isn't too find of that one anyway. 
Now aint that a nice, fun, family oriented activity that all can enjoy?


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Soundslike something my dad would do!

No really you should take them out to one of your favorite places to go to get your pictures. Show them what nature is really about and the beauty is not sky scrappers and cement.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I found it all very entertaining. I didn't see anything worthy of an apology. I certainly won't require one.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I just love your writting skills! You are a true artist.

Keep up the good work and if I ever move to Alaska which is my goal in life to do by the way. I hope we run in to each other it would be a hoot to meet ya in person I am sure.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Funny , very funny : ) Great story and a nice start on the Honey do project : )


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob, this is better than a lukewarm cup of coffee to start the day. Thanks for the wake up. I am looking forward to the next installment.

Your wife sounds a great deal like mine (as I am sure most of them do share quite a few commonalities). I have often said that my wife firmly believes it is her mission in life to make sure I have plenty of projects to fill any free time that I may have so I can well understand where your wife's impatience in getting her bench completed.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Lot's of fun and a great story to wake me up.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hello Bob (my name too), great start to my day. However, I've got to tell you, I believe that your wife and mine are one in the same person. I have no idea how it is possible for her to be heckling you in Alaska and me in Michigan both at the same time (teleportation?) but from your description, I know that it is my own lovely lady with her long, long, never ending list of projects that all need to be completed yesterday. ;^))))))


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Shouldn't you build a life raft from a port-o-potty since Wilson is in the story? Willlssooonnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Why are people emailing about this blog? I can't believe there's any doubt to the truthfullness of everything you're saying. Every single time I read one of your blog posts, I have no doubt in my mind that every single word of it is true. My shop friend told me so. Of course, I don't know about today. My wife started kicking my butt and making me take my meds and for some reason it must have made my shop friend unhapy. I haven't seen him in a couple of days. You warned me about that a blog or two ago. I am refusing to take those meds anymore. I miss my friend.
Truth or not the truth? That is the question. I've got a true story for everyone.
..........................................................
One day in the middle of the night.
Two dead boys picked a fight.
Back to back they faced each other.
Drew their swords and shot each other.

Up the street and down the corner.
A deaf policeman heard the noise. 
And come to shoot the two dead boys.

Now if you don't believe this lie is true.
Just ask the blind man.
He saw it too!


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob, I've been having a ball following yer blog!...yer ww ain't bad either! Thanks for bringing humor to the workbench.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Count me in also. Like the look of the bench also.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I really enjoy your sense of humor and you built a very cool bench. You and David could put the Blue Collar Comedy Tour to shame!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You really have something going here. I think you need to try a podcast…... Great looking bench!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I'm of french heritage and did not catch the offending french insult. Now I feel insulted and don't even know what the hell I'm insulted about. I refuse to read about you or Wilson any more after such and insult!
On a related note….
I can't wait to read your next blog!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You bring some sunshine into our lives and for that I thank you. I love your posts!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


was Wilson makin fun o his looks??? LOL


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob, I think I've located a writer educated in the same style and school that you must have attended.
Please see the enclosed link.
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/joewoodworker2011/archive/2011/04/20/it-was-a-crisp-autumn-day.aspx?utm_source=AWNL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=AWNL_20110616


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thanks for another nice post, Bob. I didn't have time to get to it this morning but I have been looking forward to it all day.

By the way the bench is coming along pretty well. I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


And people say Okies are crazy?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Could be a result of the Midnight Sun, attacks of the state bird or extended 12 oz curl sessions.
I can hardly breath or see thru the tears.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


ROTFLMAO


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Wait, wait, wait!
The guy in the video they call John West. Your name is AKBob. I don't understand. I was thinking that everything you tell us was true. If you lie to us now, I'm not so sure how much I trust what Wilson says either. He is your friend afterall. Where was he anyway when the video was made? He seems like he'd be pretty tough skinned. Why wasn't he out there helping fight that bear? I just don't know. I'm so confused this morning. You can't be confusing me like this. I get too confused and the wife starts on me about taking them little pills again. I don't like those pills. They make all my best friends disappear.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


im at a loss for words on that one … the rope a dope by the bear was amazing, but wouldnt be out done by the kick to the ole brat and potatoes. The swing came out sweet too. I see that im not the only one whos wife looks at him in awe and amazement sometimes. (and its not because shes thinks im special, handsome or charming)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


What do you mean chisstef? My wife calls me special all the time. I don't think she means it in a good way though. She's also made comments such as, "did you lick the windows everytime you got in a vehicle when you were a kid?" 
It doesn't help that when she makes comments like that while I'm in a vehicle, I'll usually just go ahead and give the window a long wet slobbery lick just to add emphasis that her comments only encourage my behavior.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


william-wilson was probably the one running the camera! and of course it's all true…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thank you so much sarahss. My faith in humanity is renewed.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob you are one dirty fighter and then you steal his fish, for shame….lol


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have a nice trip, Be safe, And enjoy yourself  We look forward to having you return, BTW the last picture of the sunrise /sunset is absolutely Beautiful


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Keep laughing bro, even if you're getting chased by the bear. It scares the hell out of 'em. I look forward to your next project post.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Perhaps Wilson could stay and look after the blog ?
We will miss your sense of "humour"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Well, I don't know how I missed you, Bob. It sounds like you lead an interesting life and Alaska is one of my favorite of all places. I never did make it up there but always wanted to go and maybe even live there. When I was a whole lots younger than I am now I tried to get my wife to go up there with me and homestead some land. I hope that you enjoy your adventures and come back to us in one piece. In the mean time I'll take a look at your blog and see what all of the ruckus was about. Don't worry, I'm a fairly easy going guy.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You don't seem like the type of person to let people without a sense of humor get you down so I'll just say I've really enjoyed your posts. Keep up the good work and stay safe!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


See ya, I used to live in Fairbanks for approx 6 months. My Ex's birth mother was stationed in the army there.

Would love to go back to visit, Just to far away from OK.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hey Bob…
Watch out where them Huskies go…
And don't you eat that yellow snow…
Be safe Bro!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have a great trip. Alaska is a fantastic state.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


return in one peice so you can lough with us again 
bon voyage 

Dennis


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have a great trip


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Ok… you are allowed to go and have your fling…
enjoy the wilderness… sow your wild oats…
drink the good beer in front of a roaring fire… (hopefully not burning failed projects)
Yep… you can do this but, ONLY if you promise to come back.
I know nothing about you but your profile and I already know we are going to get along (insert evil, big brother laughter, here).
Looking forward to hearing about your adventures.
Oh, one thing missing with your swing… morning coffee.
Peace and blessed be


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Safe trip and hurry back, I need all the laughter I can get.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have a Safe and good trip!

Take care…

See when you get back! With tons of pictures, I presume…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have a nice time ! we will await your fond return. Alistair


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Well I for one can't wait till you get back and blog about your adventures. Don't let anyone worry you. The worst they can do is stop talking to you. Oh, wait, ok. The best they can do is stop talking to you. 
Take care. Don't crotch kick too many bears.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob, I wish you nothing but the best. It sounds like you are off on a pretty exciting get-away. I am looking forward to hearing more when you get the opportunity to share some more of your adventures. You will be missed.


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob I am already missing your blogs! I will be looking forward to more of them in the future.

Be safe and watch out for rabid chipmunks…... the little devils are really fast and viscous I hear!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Rock on Bob. I have no time for PC ess haitch eye tee either. 
Disregard the humourless wasters who ask you to stop. Have a good trip.

Best regards,
Murch.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I feel like a "soup-sandwich" just lookin at that pic…...........of the sunset, NOT Wilson.. LOL


----------



## beginner1 (May 25, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I was just on your web site. Beautiful. My wife and I love Alaska. Keep shootin all the photos. Be careful out there.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Well I do try to keep as busy as I can. Thanks for the compliment on the birdhouse. I hope you checked out my latest project. I am especially proud of it, the largest portrait I've ever cut. The kicker is I just printed out the pattern for one over twice as large in square inchage.
Hold on!
Inchage! Is that a word?
Well it is now.
It is over twice as large in square inchage.
Thanks for checking in. I saved the link to your journey blog and will most definately be checking in from time to time. Be safe.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hey Bob,

Just signed up on your trekking blog.

This is going to be a great adventure. Good luck on your hikes.

John


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hey, I just went and read the blog at the link you provided. You'd better carry extra shoes, because bare feet hurt when hiking, and you're gonna have bare feet after you walk the soles off. 
As soon as I figure out how to sign up to follow it, I'm gonna follow it. For now though, I have the home page saved in my favorites. My feable mind has to do things the hard way sometimes, ya know?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Oh, Lord!! Please do not do what my Mom did on a walk on the "AT". Fell and broke her pelvis in 4 places. We had to carry her back to "civilization".

When you pass through Caledonia State Park (Southern PA) give me a shout and we will bring you some ice cream (half way point celebration).

Lew


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Welcome back, Good luck on your trek. That's a lotta miles. I walked the Appalachian Trail a few miles, that was enough for me. I did ride a bicycle from northern Minnesota to Washington D.C. in 9 days back in summer of 1965. That is one reason I am having problems with my knee. I rode alone and started at sunup till past sundown. I had horrific leg cramps every morning! Would I do it again? Only if I was 18 again! It was quite an experience. Because of this, my daughter felt she had to out do me and rode across America twice with the "Bike Aid Group" 2 years running. I'm proud of her!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Welcome back, and wish you success on your triple threat hike. When you get to the continental divide
section, I have ridden some of it on my mountain bike, I will try to meet you for great campfire supper.
thank you for invite to watch along, since I surely am not going to hike any of it.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


7,500 MILES!! Mudderagod, are ya mad?
Seriously though - best of luck on your new adventure. I read Bill Bryson's tale about the AP. I found
it very funny. Yours will be as good if not better I'm sure. (no pressure haha).
How long are you planning on spending at it? Are you going alone?


----------



## beginner1 (May 25, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I do plan on following you every step of the way. And yes the guard is back on and the finger is healing fine. Good luck and hope to see lots of photographs of your journey.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Sorry so slow to respond, things have been hectic the last couple of days.

William, inchage is a word according to my Sunrise Surprise (wife) 

Lew and Gus, thank you much, and I will definitely drop you a line when I get close.

Thank you everyone for the encouraging words.

Oh, Murch, yes I will be going it alone. I am planning on giving myself the full 6 mo. for the AT and hopefully a little less for the other two.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I wish your travels were bringing you anywhere near Mississippi. I think we could have some fun. I look forward to following your travels though. You be safe man.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I swear I was thinking the exact same thing the other day William. Might have to reroute the AT to go by your place


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Let me know ahead of time and I'll keep the coffee hot. Hope you can handle the heat. It has been hot around here lately. I've given up lighting the stove when I can just cook on the asphalt in the driveway.


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


When you get to Hawk Mountain (it's along the Appalachian Trail in PA), turn to the SE and wave! Best of luck!


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You definately need to write a book! It would be an instant bestseller. You have the gift for Baxter Black style comedy. We miss your stories when your out in the woods.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You had me laughing and feeling sorry for you all at the same time.
How about next time you ask the guy that's throwing out the wood if you can have it.
But hey, where's the story in that.

p.s. when are you starting your hike?


----------



## paul44224 (Jul 19, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You have a great sense of humor, and great writing ability!

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Have they no respect for recyclers? What a trip!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You should ambush the little es-oh-bees.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It is good to get stoned and have good wood.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


It's nice to be wanted for something, even if it is target practice.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thank you everyone for your compliments. Good to know that people still have a healthy sense of humor. Makes it worthwhile to write 

Murch - Starting mid March 2012. I could postpone a day or two if you want to fly over and join me :0


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I'm not climbing any mountains on Paddy's Day. No feckin way.

(Greg, Hairy - LMAO)


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


What a shame you didn't get to return fire. So, the title should be "I got stoned- found some wood- then got stoned. " LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


You write pretty good; however, I would have loved to hear W C Field telling that story if it had happened to him considering how kids always got on his nerves.


----------



## tinman_362 (May 12, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


I always say "life is all about the stories".. hellava life, hellava story. Hilarious. There are not that many people that can have a bad day and make it an enjoyable story for others. Thank you for sharing. Good luck & stay safe on your 7,500+ miles journey.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Come one down here AK. We got the guns for props so you can act it out more realistically.
See? 
We can help you with all this. We have to help our friends in need. Of course it'll probably be easier to send a television your way, but if you don't have television, I figured you probably don't have electricity. Some may ask how I think you're on the interent. See, I know something about AK Bob the rest of you haven't figured out yet. He is the famous inventor of the wind up laptop with telescoptic antenna for internet. 
Yea buddy. We can help you with your acting props. We'll even give pointer. We'll help anyway we can with any movie you wish to reproduce in live action for her since we know that that is just the kind of good husband that you are.
Wait!
Did I say ANY movie?
Hold the phone one D***D minute.
You start to do something like Brokeback Mountain or some crazy crap and buddy you're on your own.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Come back to us when you are bloody well ready! 
Life is too short and, sitting down here in this Texas 107* heat, I am one jealous little beotch of the beauty surrrounding you. 
The vids are great!
Looking forward to hearing from you and seeing your latest and greatest!

Later, gator.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob - where in AK? I grew up in Kodiak (climbed Barometer mountain - 2500' - many times) and lived in Tok for awhile. My brother and sister live near Wasilla (sp?).


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Hey DLCW - The mountain is located in The Chugach range near the Worthington Glacier. Wasilla and Tok are a long ways away from there Rode to Tok on my bike a couple of times though. One heck of a road, if it's there! Kodiak is one of the few places I haven't been to in AK yet, (have friends there) but will go as soon as I get the chance.

ROFL - William

Thanks Wiggy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


What happened AK?
I was searching for something another friend had that's on my buddy list and noticed that this post had been changed to:
"."


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

,


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> ,


chi chi chi chilly kool but, where ya gonna plug in yer table saw?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> ,


WELL AS YOU KNOW IM A EX BUT STILL FELLOW ALASKAN..ooopppss didnt mean the capitol letters…anyway, being an Alaskan i know where you were of sorts…in a place that danger always lurks, being on the ice and on a glacier is always risky at best, and im glad you got out of the situation safely…being in and around such beauty always is a risk…but we do choose to put ourselves in such places…but always be on the side of safety bob..don't want to hear of you falling into a crevasse with your gear and camera….love Alaska…miss it terribly..its through your lens and others who do photography that brings Alaska to me , even though i cant be there, and i thank you for it…grizz


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> ,


Thank you GrizzMan, really. I post them in the hopes that others may enjoy the beauty here. I feel like I'm stealing all the pleasure if I don't share.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> ,


That's is just breathtakingly beautiful.
The color on the glacier behind you has a texture look to it that looks almost like brushstrokes from an artist's paint brush. I know who that artist is, but I won't get into that here. Some might take offense to it.
Aw hell, that's never stopped me before.
It is amazing the beauty God has created! You are lucky to get the priviledge of seeing it in person. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Wow, this is an a freaking awesome picture! I gotta show this to my wife, she will love it!

Edit: I tried to enter your website but got error message. Can you check and verify that is correct? Thanks.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Wow, that is amazing. Thanks for sharing, I gotta get out this cubicle.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


definitely shows the had of a Creator and not chance. that almost makes me want to brave the cold and head north.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


ive always been amazed at what nature can show us .. thanks for sharing Bob.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Now that is something else. Well posted. If people can get away with posting plastic(acrylic) pens as projects then this should stay.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


In-freakin'-credible!
Damn… I'll bet the sanding, alone, must have taken you an "enternity".
Hee, hee, hee.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Great photo Bob. It reminds me of my time in the Yukon.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


WOW!!! Would I like to have that as my desk top background Beautiful


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Thank you.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


why would you get booted


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


That is freaking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Bob that is outstanding. What a fabulous picture.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


My oh my oh my. That one should be a Poster. Thank you!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


Awesome Pic! Thanks for sharing.

CtL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AkBob said:


> *.*
> 
> .


incredible! thnx for sharin AkB


----------

